# Magellan



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I'll have pictures at some point (maybe tomorrow), but it would seem that Wolfwood has again grown. In a very unexpected way......

I let the dogs out at 5am Sat. morn and was surprised to see a VERY wet pigeon huddled next to the house on the corner of the kennel porch. Hmmmm - - - not only do we not have pigeons here but a bird will not normally allow its feathers to get soaked like this. Kathy let the dogs out again 2 hrs later (it was pouring!!) and the bird was still there. Kath retrieved a pair of "Septic Gloves" from the camper and she was easily able to pick the bird up and put it in a box.....yet another indication of a sick bird. Houston - - - we may have a problem here. A call to the local Animal Officer and our Safety Complex (Fire & Police) provided no help so we spoke with our vet who was, at least, able to give us some facts about West Nile & EEE. Between her and the web, we were pretty sure the residents of Wolfwood were safe. We moved the bird to a cat carrier, moved it into the garage, and tucked in for the onslaught of Tropical Storm Hannah. By that evening, Bird had dried off, had drunk some water, had at least looked at the seed, and was moving around the cat carrier. I was able to handle it to check for injury, cat damage, etc. and found nothing. Not a thing out of place. Further, she didn't object to me handling her - no wing beats, no racing heart, no jumpy eyes. No indication of fear. So now we were torn. Is this a "domestic" pigeon that has lost its way (if so, why isn't it banded?) or is it a wild bird (if so, why is it allowing itself to be handled?) We determined that, if it was still alive on Sunday after the storm had passed, we'd give it the chance to leave and resume its journeys. Which is what we did...and it promptly WALKED back under the kennel porch. OK. We figured it can stay there ... at least the neighbor's barn cats aren't likely to get it there. I moved the cat carrier, food, & water out to the back porch just in case....and we went to bed.

Kath went to work Monday morning and I returned from some appointments at about 3:00pm. Went out to the garage about an hr later and found the pigeon - in the garage - apparently looking for the cat carrier which had been its safe haven for 24 hrs. It was at that time that Kathy dubbed the pigeon "Magellan". We brought the carrier back into the garage, removed the top, added some bedding, and set the seed & water next to it on a make-shift table created to keep it all off the ground. Magellan did fly out this morning after Kath left for work and it was gone each time I went to check on it. Hmmmm, I thought, that figures...name the thing and it leaves. Maybe it just needed a few days to get its wings back and now its gone. Oh well. It was really cool to be able to give it the respite it apparently needed and to know that we helped something in this way. Kath got home at about 6 and I told her I hadn't seen Magellan all day. Kath agreed. It was a special thing we had been blessed to do. We were glad that Magellan had found safety at Wolfwood but it seemed that she was gone. That's a good thing - that's what offering rest & rehab to our wild friends is all about. We've done it before and we'll do it again.

And....at about 7:00 tonight, I went out to the garage and there sat Magellan. Right next to the make-shift nesting box. She's now nestled back in the carrier on the bedding material that Kath brought home and I have had a chance to speak with 2 Pigeon Associations and search the web - learning an amazing amount about these birds.

We've now determined that Magellan is a young Dragoon pigeon - likely a female. She could be from anywhere....including somewhere in the Caribbean. Wherever she's from, its likely she found herself chased up here by the storm (she's young and unbanded....maybe her loft was destroyed). Something about Wolfwood registered with her as being "right" - - maybe the screened porch - - - maybe the fencing - - - who knows? - - - But she has apparently identified a new home for herself and we're more than happy to have her. A Dragoon is a "Fancy Pigeon", not generally used for racing but very capable of "homing", and often kept as single pets or in lofts (by bird fanciers, hobbyists, show folk, etc.) with lots of other pigeons. We have some logistics to figure out (like how to keep her safe from 2 _*VERY*_ interested Bengal kittens) but it would seem that we will soon have a BIG parrot-cage at Wolfwood housing a very attractive and docile young Dragoon pigeon. Of course, pigeons are social creatures....so we may end up buying a bred-in-captivity dove as a companion. And then there's the camper mod .... surely a bird cage will fit in the garage of a 28krs


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Sounds like you could have a new permanent addition to your ever growing family!
She definitely found the perfect place to call home








I can't wait to see photos!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great story...love it.

...right up to the point where it ended *without* a link to pictures? Are you kidding me?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Great story...love it.
> 
> ...right up to the point where it ended *without* a link to pictures? Are you kidding me?


I know, I know it's disappointing Jim, But...if you had read the very first sentence at the very beginning of the story, it would have saved you the angst and agony you now feel. Just try to get some sleep knowing that tomorrow, (God willing







) there might be some photos...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Judi, I am so glad you shared your story! I was thinking about Magellan off and on yesterday wondering where she came from and why. I love that she found Wolfwood and obviousely wants to stay! Now, PICTURES Missy!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Great story...love it.
> 
> ...right up to the point where it ended *without* a link to pictures? Are you kidding me?


I know, I know it's disappointing Jim, But...if you had read the very first sentence at the very beginning of the story, it would have saved you the angst and agony you now feel. Just try to get some sleep knowing that tomorrow, (God willing







) there might be some photos...

[/quote]

Just thought she was kidding us...you know....weed out the ones that didn't really want to read the entire post.

BTW...it is now "tomorrow" in Wolfwood".


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

LOL!! Thanks for covering, Dawn!

Jim, you're right. It _is_ now "tomorrow" at Wolfwood. And we are now pretty certain that Magellan is female. You see, she's out working, networking, no doubt - gathering food and doing whatever else pigeons do all day. If *'SHE'* were a *'HE'*, no doubt I would have ventured forth to the garage, camera in tow, to find *him*, clicker in hand, claw in the seed bag, waiting for a beverage.....and posing for the camera. Nope - you're gonna have to keep waiting. Ms. DeMilne is clearly not ready for her close-up yet ....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> LOL!! Thanks for covering, Dawn!
> 
> Jim, you're right. It _is_ now "tomorrow" at Wolfwood. And we are now pretty certain that Magellan is female. You see, she's out working, networking, no doubt - gathering food and doing whatever else pigeons do all day. If *'SHE'* were a *'HE'*, no doubt I would have ventured forth to the garage, camera in tow, to find *him*, clicker in hand, claw in the seed bag, waiting for a beverage.....and posing for the camera. Nope - you're gonna have to keep waiting. Ms. DeMilne is clearly not ready for her close-up yet ....


wow...that was a zinger for sure.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> LOL!! Thanks for covering, Dawn!
> 
> Jim, you're right. It _is_ now "tomorrow" at Wolfwood. And we are now pretty certain that Magellan is female. You see, she's out working, networking, no doubt - gathering food and doing whatever else pigeons do all day. If *'SHE'* were a *'HE'*, no doubt I would have ventured forth to the garage, camera in tow, to find *him*, clicker in hand, claw in the seed bag, waiting for a beverage.....and posing for the camera. Nope - you're gonna have to keep waiting. Ms. DeMilne is clearly not ready for her close-up yet ....


Hmmm....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Now....gentlemen. Relax. We all know that Outbacker men are a different breed. Heavens!







I'll bet you don't even kniw where your TV remote is, do you?


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Now....gentlemen. Relax. We all know that Outbacker men are a different breed. Heavens!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remote? You mean that thing that my DW keeps in her Laura Ashley thingy?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Now....gentlemen. Relax. We all know that Outbacker men are a different breed. Heavens!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure I do...it is right here attached to my keys.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Eagleeyes said:


> Now....gentlemen. Relax. We all know that Outbacker men are a different breed. Heavens!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remote? You mean that thing that my DW keeps in her vera bradley thingy?








[/quote]


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Day #5 and she's still here! Today was the 3rd day that she had 'free flight' and could certainly have chosen to head off on her own. She left this morning after Kathy went to work and we then left at 2. She wasn't home yet. We did leave the garage door up just far enough that, _IF_ she 'came home' she'd still be able to get to her roosting box. We pulled in the driveway at 8:00pm, raised the door....and there she was, inside the garage, sitting just as pretty as could be waiting for us to come home! The photos aren't great 'cuz she was ready to sleep and not real happy about the flash....but they give you an idea of just how pretty she is. Yeah - we've been smitten


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Ooh Judi, she IS pretty!








Does she let you pet her or let you get close enough to eventually get to?
What is that gray foot in the upper photo next to hers? Is it a foot?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Ooh Judi, she IS pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, she'll climb onto a hand and sit, although currently only for short periods before hopping to the table. That's how we move her from her roosting spot to her nesting box (she seems to like the spare RV Awning Mat







that's standing beside 'her table') That's where we've found her each night...and then we've moved her over to the table. Guess when we bring her inside for the winter, the Awning Mat comes too









As for the gray thing....it _does_ look like a bird foot but it's not.







Just something on the tabletop.....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Too funny...

Thanks for uploading the picture. I think you two have officially adopted a bird for the winter.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Too funny...
> 
> Thanks for uploading the picture. I think you two have officially adopted a bird for the winter.


Jim, I couldn't live with myself knowing that you might not sleep another night









Ummmm......I think "we two" have been adopted by a bird....and, likely, for more than just the winter. She has made herself quite at home and pigeons are reported to live 15+ years. We've started the process of research for a BIG "parrot cage" so we can bring her in for winter warmth & safety. We have an upstairs room which is being discussed as a future Aviary, with windows that we'll train her to fly in/out of.....the hope being that she would be able to fly free on good days but come home to safety at night....separate from the cats and dogs....we'd be able to use (and close) the garage....AND we'll be able to go camping on the weekends knowing that Magellan is safely upstairs in her cage with the cats closed out.







Sounds good on paper any way ....

 Looks like this Dog- Trainer-Turned-Cat-Trainer will soon become a Bird Trainer, too


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

So much for the land/air animals. When are you going to get some sharks or something for the lake?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Judi,

I just came across a forum called Pigeon Talk

I know, just what you need...another forum


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> So much for the land/air animals. When are you going to get some sharks or something for the lake?


Do the Koi, GoldFish, and Snails in the front pond garden count?

As for the big pond....we concentrate on taking the fish _OUT_ of that water


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Judi,
> 
> I just came across a forum called Pigeon Talk
> 
> I know, just what you need...another forum


Oh yeah....been there....probably going back


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

you need to get her a fake bird for companionship







or a mirror so she can talk to "herself" . Orrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...another pigeon!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> you need to get her a fake bird for companionship
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, T.....its likely to be a mirror.....followed by a REAL *dove*. They're really all (the ones we know in N. America, anyway) Rock Doves....only with different outward bodies. Physically - they're the same bird. Biggest advantage to NOT bringing in another pigeon is....well....not having _MORE_ pigeons







Growing a loft IS NOT in the plans!! I know, I know. Either was Magellan. And if SHE brings home a mate of her own choosing, that's a different story. <HEY, we're open minded !!> But we don't have to be enablers, you know.







This is about being a responsible parent/guardian .....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BTW...think it is time you added Magellan to your sig file. Looks like she is here to stay.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

So you aren't going to let the cats join in welcoming the new family member?!?!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> So you aren't going to let the cats join in welcoming the new family member?!?!


Isn't it time for you to go play with your truck?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> So you aren't going to let the cats join in welcoming the new family member?!?!


That would be one quick party.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> BTW...think it is time you added Magellan to your sig file. Looks like she is here to stay.


Done


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> BTW...think it is time you added Magellan to your sig file. Looks like she is here to stay.


Done








[/quote]

Hehehe...the way you have the pictures arranged, it looks like the cat is scoping out the bird.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> BTW...think it is time you added Magellan to your sig file. Looks like she is here to stay.


Done








[/quote]

Hehehe...the way you have the pictures arranged, it looks like the cat is scoping out the bird.








[/quote]
Really......hadn't noticed


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

That's pretty *cool*!

MaeJae


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Found this to be pretty interesting!!

http://wbztv.com/local/newhampshire/homing...t.2.817852.html

Bob


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Eagleeyes said:


> Found this to be pretty interesting!!
> 
> http://wbztv.com/local/newhampshire/homing...t.2.817852.html
> 
> Bob


Wow, Bob, thanks!! We're gonna try to locate them and see if we can help them out. Magellan is here to stay and we're happy yo have her (she's currently resting comfortably in the shade of her new Loft in the middle of the garage). But it doesn't sound like the couple in Manchester is anxious to have "Trouble" sticking around. They likely live in the city and don't have the space. Perhaps we can help out the humans .... and Trouble & Megellan can each have a friend with common backgrounds.

Yanno, the connections made on Outbackers.com are simply amazing.....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OK - hang on to your hats....this story isn't over ....

Not only did _Eagleeyes_ post this news article from a newspaper up here, but several other friends sent it to me this adfternoon. Then our very own _Skippershe_ called me from CA with a phone number & address that she believed to belong to the NH guy in the article. (btw, the NH guy is in the same town where Kathy works.) I called the guy from the news article and had a delightful chat with this near-74 yr old gentleman. Seems he had just gotten off the phone with another woman (2 hrs north of us) who had yet another bird appear about 2 weeks ago....and a gentleman from another town near us who is a pigeon breeder and is on his way tonight to pick-up Trouble, the bird in the news story. This other guy (Stanley) raises pigeons and has a loft of his own, so Don-news-story-guy believes that would be a good home for his wayward bird. So DON gave me STANLEY's phone number...and I called Stanley.

But WAIT! THERE'S MORE....

I spoke to Stanley's GF who told me that he had 'lost' several of his birds about 2 weeks ago, that all are hand-raised, and some weren't banded. Could Magellan be one of his? I left my name, address, & phone number with her....and expect that Stanley will come by tomorrow to check out Magellan. As much as we would be sorry to see her go, it would be absolutely wonderful to reunite this purely innocent winged creature with her true home and all that's familiar to her. If Magellan is not Stanley's bird (I have no idea how you identify an unbanded bird....), then we will at least have met a local "Pigeon Guy", will have a source of info and support, _AND_ should be able to find another pigeon-friend for Magellan.

Stay tuned for more from* Wolfwood's Home for Wayward Pigeons*


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Wow Judi...what a saga...

I hope that Magellan remains unidentified









Stay tuned for more of... "As the Pigeon Flies"


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> OK - hang on to your hats....this story isn't over ....
> 
> Not only did Eagleeyes post this news article from a newspaper up here, but several other friends sent it to me this adfternoon. Then our very own Skippershe called me from CA with a phone number & address that she believed to belong to the NH guy in the article. (btw, the NH guy is in the same town where Kathy works.) I called the guy from the news article and had a delightful chat with this near-74 yr old gentleman. Seems he had just gotten off the phone with another woman (2 hrs north of us) who had yet another bird appear about 2 weeks ago....and a gentleman from another town near us who is a pigeon breeder and is on his way tonight to pick-up Trouble, the bird in the news story. This other guy (Stanley) raises pigeons and has a loft of his own, so Don-news-story-guy believes that would be a good home for his wayward bird. So DON gave me STANLEY's phone number...and I called Stanley.
> 
> ...


Curiouser and Curiouser!!!
me


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Awesome ! Hope you get to keep Magellan. But understand if you have to give her back.
I'm always bringing box turtles home getting them out of the road before they are run over. You did good !








Good Luck !


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

such a cool story Judi, keep us posted!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

How come the bird's pic is gone from your signature?

Bob


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Eagleeyes said:


> How come the bird's pic is gone from your signature?
> 
> Bob


Not to worry, Magellan is still here.

In fact, we're pretty surprised that the guy who she _might_ belong to hasn't come by to check her out. Hmmmmm. Opens up a whole new line of thinking. Maybe she RAN (flew - fast?). Maybe she was escaping? Maybe the other birds knew her plight and encouraged her to make a break for it while the Mrs. had the Feeding Door open? Who knows the horrors this young bird has seen? Maybe I should spirit her away, across state lines, risk the penalties of Interstate-Birdnapping, all for the sake of the life and soul of an innocent feathered friend.









<As for your question - I needed to consolidate my signature a bit so that it complied with the Rules.....but that's not near so exciting







>


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Well, no, not so exciting...

So we move back to exciting....

Perhaps she knew that squab was on the menu....

(Did I just say that???)

Bob


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Eagleeyes said:


> Well, no, not so exciting...
> 
> So we move back to exciting....
> 
> ...


Oh, Bob. This vision has been in my thoughts, too







_"Who knows the horrors this bird has seen?"_

....and here, we've called the very man...... Oh, the thought. Ohhhhh, the guilt. What to do?


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh, Bob. This vision has been in my thoughts, too







_"Who knows the horrors this bird has seen?"_

....and here, we've called the very man...... Oh, the thought. Ohhhhh, the guilt. What to do?















[/quote]

Run...YOU (SHE, IT....) MUST RUN, RUN AS FAST AS YOU CAN....HIDE 'TIL THE DAY IS NO MORE....

Or at least fake the guy out...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Wolfwood said:


> Run...YOU (SHE, IT....) MUST RUN, RUN AS FAST AS YOU CAN....HIDE 'TIL THE DAY IS NO MORE....
> Or at least fake the guy out...


Ummm...... Bob ....

Birds FLY


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Run...YOU (SHE, IT....) MUST RUN, RUN AS FAST AS YOU CAN....HIDE 'TIL THE DAY IS NO MORE....
> Or at least fake the guy out...


Ummm...... Bob ....

Birds FLY
[/quote]

Oh..yeah.....then

NEVERMIND!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Eagleeyes said:


> Run...YOU (SHE, IT....) MUST RUN, RUN AS FAST AS YOU CAN....HIDE 'TIL THE DAY IS NO MORE....
> Or at least fake the guy out...


Ummm...... Bob ....

Birds FLY[/quote]
Oh..yeah.....then

NEVERMIND!







[/quote]
Maybe if I used Tawnya's Skunk Costume....

I'm sure Cricket would be glad to see it gone!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Judi,
I wouldn't worry about the other person claiming Magellan. No band? No proof of ownership. Seems like Magellan has found a home, and she likes it, and you have just added another family member to your menagerie!! Congrats. She'll get excellent care AND lots of love there, I know. She's beautiful, BTW!!








HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Run...YOU (SHE, IT....) MUST RUN, RUN AS FAST AS YOU CAN....HIDE 'TIL THE DAY IS NO MORE....
> Or at least fake the guy out...


Ummm...... Bob ....

Birds FLY[/quote]
Oh..yeah.....then

NEVERMIND!







[/quote]
Maybe if I used Tawnya's Skunk Costume....

I'm sure Cricket would be glad to see it gone!
[/quote]

Cricket LOVES her costume! so there! she knows where a KFC costume is!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Err..
Nice...costume....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Eagleeyes said:


> Err..
> Nice...costume....


Oh, Bob. Please don't encourage her. Cricket suffers enogh


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh Magellan....we have a KFC costume for you...here birdie birdie birdie....


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Oh Magellan....we have a KFC costume for you...here birdie birdie birdie....


Original flavor??


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Eagleeyes said:


> Oh Magellan....we have a KFC costume for you...here birdie birdie birdie....


Original flavor??
[/quote]
extra crispy


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We'd be happy to send you a box of .... "nuggets"


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> We'd be happy to send you a box of .... "nuggets"


Well, pieces is pieces. Parts are parts.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

legs and thighs...no wings...have any dessert?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> legs and thighs...no wings...have any dessert?


Have you looked at a pigeon lately? You're gonna be hungry, missy. Try some SKUNK!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> legs and thighs...no wings...have any dessert?


Have you looked at a pigeon lately? You're gonna be hungry, missy. Try some SKUNK!
[/quote]

And now, of course, it's back to squab...


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

And of course...what's up with Magellan?
Bob


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Magellan is living happily in our garage. I'll let her know you asked!

The guy never came







Maybe he knew from the phone description that this wasn't one of his lost birds (and he'd already "rescued" one that isn't his) but I had told them - if it isn't his - we would certainly be happy for her to stay (ergo. _HE_ wouldn't be expected to take her) .... but that we would welcome help with how to care, feed, etc. AND would be interested in getting another from him ... including, maybe, the one he had just rescued.














Now, he doesn't know us. I understand that. And I'd certainly be wary of someone who called me about a lost dog. But I think it was pretty clear that we were interested....and caring....wanted to learn...and that she could stay with us. I would think - if nothing else - this guy would recognize that he had a potential new fancier for his hobby - a hobby with numbers falling off dramatically. I don't know - - - there aren't alot of pigeon-guys around - and one would think that if he really cared as much about pigeons as his GF and DD said he did, he would have been interested in helping this little creature out ... and maybe even pulling the 'rescuers" into the pigeon fancy ...







Contact was minimal, but we're sure not impressed with "Pigeon People" and their general approach to the birds, or to people who might be interested.

Sooooooo - - - she's here. Happily exploring the various corners and "roosting spots" within the garage and choosing - - for more than a week now - - to _NOT_ fly, even tho' the garage stays open for her. Of course, I chased a chipmunk out of her loft this morning .... so she apparently has company. That, of course, becomes another discussion .... as the 'crowd' is only likely to grow as winter approaches, the garage stays warm/dry, and there remains a steady supply of food & water.







She seems perfectly content and definitely responds to my voice. Eric (egregg57) stopped by yesterday and we were standing in the garage "talking" to Magellan. She was atop the opened overhead door (between the door and the ceiling). As I spoke to her, she moved towards us, up to the edge, and stood there with her head cocking side to side. One of these times I expect she'll fly down ....

We don't know why she chose Wolfwood - but we're honored and definitely pleased to have her.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Glad to hear she is still hangin' with you!!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

We don't know why she chose Wolfwood - but we're honored and definitely pleased to have her.








[/quote]

Why choose Wolfwood?? Obviously, because it's MAGIC!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Magellan has now been with us for just about a month, so I thought I'd give y'all an update....

She's doing great and has become quite a fixture here at Wolfwood! It wasn't until I looked back at her photos from when she first got here, that I realized _just_ how much she's grown & developed. Not only is she a bit bigger and definitely more filled out, but she's actually quite a bit darker. Her head and shoulders are now a smooth dark grey with some iridescent purple/green feathering coming in on her shoulders. Her wing bands are still black and there's a bit of black spotting appearing in various places on her back. The rest of her body, under-feathers, and legs are light grey. Her eyes are lightening up and she now has a yellow ring around her pupil...with a bit of the red eye of an adult starting to appear. The waddle (white "growth") which will eventually cover about 1/2 of her upper beak has also started to appear.

We have set up a "rabbit hutch turned pigeon loft" in the garage, with food, water, & a nesting box which she sleeps in each night. I gave her a tub of water for bathing in, too, after I found her splashing around in her drinking water dish! She now 'baths' at least 1x/day. We leave the loft lid open so she can come and go as she chooses and the garage door is also open all day. Until about a week ago, she flew out during the day and came back just before sunset but, for more than a week now, she has chosen _not_ to leave the garage. Instead, she happily flies around inside the garage, perching in various places....including the pedals of a bicycle hanging from the ceiling (it's actually pretty funny to watch her try keep her balance while the pedals turn). She seems to particularly like the door-opener box above the Miata and wasn't at all happy when a sparrow flew in the other day and landed on one of the windows near that 'perch'. It was quite a fiasco to get the little bird out (lots of noise, peeping, wing beating, human limbs flailing around).....and, all the while, Magellan came _closer_ to watch!

Remember I had said I *thought* she was responding to my voice? At that point - she _seemed_ to be cocking her head back & forth when I spoke to her - listening to me..... but that sounded a little far fetched, didn't it? Well - she now greets me as I come out of the house by landing on a tall hutch just outside the house door and walks to the edge so she's only about 6 inches from my face (it's pretty cool to be looking eye-to-eye with a 'wild' bird that close!), always come down to a shelf or perch just above my head as I step down past that hutch, pretty much follows me around the garage if I'm fussing around out there, and has followed me out to the driveway (but then flew back into the garage when she realized where she was







). The most amazing thing happened just today. I was standing by the loft talking to her as she sat overhead at the edge of the garage door and I tapped/scratched my finger on the wood edge of the loft. She cocked her head a few times and then flew down to the far end of the open box (about 2' from me) and walked towards me along the edge until she was about 6 inches from my hand. She stopped, and just stood there - watching me. I didn't move ---- until I pulled my hand back slowly, turned away from her, and headed back to go into the house. I figured that had been enough "trust building" for 1 day ... and then she followed me to the house door







AMAZING! I expect it won't be long before she lands on my head as I walk through the garage (or tries to follow me into the house).

This is an amazing journey!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the update!

She definitely sounds like she's YOUR bird for keeps


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Thanks for the update!
> 
> She definitely sounds like she's YOUR bird for keeps


Yes...this is a great story! Maybe you could turn it into a Kids' book, pictures and all!!


----------

